# GoGo exercise pen (free range help!)



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone have this product for their rats? Not sure if it's enough to where they can squeeze through the bars. I'm looking for some kind of playpen that they cannot escape or climb out of. I cannot let my ratties free roam in my room anymore because the carpets are torn from them chewing no matter how hard I try and stop them they always go back. Plus I just spent $300 for professional carpet cleaning done and the rugs were pretty stained from their pee. So therefor that idea is no longer an option. I'm getting really frustrated because my 2 rats are very active and under a year. I just recently had an older rat who passed away that was very calm and just wanted to be held. My current ratties need to be out 24/7 it seems like. They are in a SuperPet multi floor level home so there is enough exercise. However I do know that rats need some extra space to roam. I cannot let them in my bathroom either because they tried to chew the piping. Tried the bath tub already and they know how to escape. I don't want to leave them in their cage 24/7 :/ Help please thanks. I know I think I posted something similar to this post before but I just came across this new pen and wanted to see if anyone had it.

http://www.amazon.com/Panel-GoGo-Black-Epoxy-Exercise/dp/B000GBLI2W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1330744549&sr=8-4


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Or the great wall?

http://www.amazon.com/Grrreat-Wall/dp/B0002Y1OZE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

"grrreat wall" official website is here

http://shop.grrreatwall.com/category.sc;j.qscstrfrnt05?categoryId=11

It does seem a little pricey though just for a sheet of HDPE plastic


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

you could always add chicken wire or plastic to the sides so they cant get between the bars, or something along those lines? i saw a pen on you tube that had baby rats in it and towels underneath and they couldnt get out, i was thinking of getting one for my rats and modifying it. hopefully you find something that helps


----------



## Megamonkey (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldnt use either to be honest on the first one the rat could maybe squeeze through the bars of climb over the top of them. On the second i wouldnt use it because my rats can jump over my bath tub, about 80 cm big plus one of my rats died when she was chewing on one of the GoGo's plastic play pens . I would suggest is you really had to buy one of them then go for the one with the bars with the cover on top. What I've done is I got 4 Big plastic tubs with lids from Asda (uk) or Walmart (us) And i got some pipe quite big pipe. And i Cut square holes in the sides of the plastic tubs and fitted the tubes inside . I did squares because the tubes fit better and because it puts air in the boxes,my rats love it, and its really easy to store because you just take the tubes out, put the boxes inside eachother then put the tubes inside the box. I always put the lids on so they cant run away. You can even put them out side when its not raining, if its quite hot outside i put a sheet over the top to keep the sun off of them. Hopes this helps  
P.s. You can cut the squares with a pen knife.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Iheartroxyrat said:


> you could always add chicken wire or plastic to the sides so they cant get between the bars, or something along those lines? i saw a pen on you tube that had baby rats in it and towels underneath and they couldnt get out, i was thinking of getting one for my rats and modifying it. hopefully you find something that helps


Only problem is they chew plastic  not sure about chicken wire. Think you could find that video on youtube again? Thanks!


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Megamonkey said:


> I wouldnt use either to be honest on the first one the rat could maybe squeeze through the bars of climb over the top of them. On the second i wouldnt use it because my rats can jump over my bath tub, about 80 cm big plus one of my rats died when she was chewing on one of the GoGo's plastic play pens . I would suggest is you really had to buy one of them then go for the one with the bars with the cover on top. What I've done is I got 4 Big plastic tubs with lids from Asda (uk) or Walmart (us) And i got some pipe quite big pipe. And i Cut square holes in the sides of the plastic tubs and fitted the tubes inside . I did squares because the tubes fit better and because it puts air in the boxes,my rats love it, and its really easy to store because you just take the tubes out, put the boxes inside eachother then put the tubes inside the box. I always put the lids on so they cant run away. You can even put them out side when its not raining, if its quite hot outside i put a sheet over the top to keep the sun off of them. Hopes this helps
> P.s. You can cut the squares with a pen knife.


Are you talking about the storage bins? I would like a big square so they have enough room to romp around . If you could show me a picture on here of what tubs you're talking about that would be great thanks!


----------



## Megamonkey (Feb 28, 2012)

kindhearted said:


> Are you talking about the storage bins? I would like a big square so they have enough room to romp around . If you could show me a picture on here of what tubs you're talking about that would be great thanks!


Hi yepo Talking about storage bins mines are these ones. Im in the uk so its asda but walmart will do the same ones i suppose http://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asd...m=1.1,0.5,0,0&defaultimage=default_details_GM


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Megamonkey said:


> Hi yepo Talking about storage bins mines are these ones. Im in the uk so its asda but walmart will do the same ones i suppose http://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asd...m=1.1,0.5,0,0&defaultimage=default_details_GM


Thanks! I actually did try to make a cage out of one of these last summer and drilled some holes in it, but there wasn't enough ventilation or enough space for them to fully run so it didn't work for me that's why I'm looking for some sort of playpen that is actually escape proof


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

I am in the same situation! Am looking for a big play pen for my ratties...hopefully we'll find something!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

You can make your own if you have the time. I'm planning on doing this when I get home from college. Go to a hardware store and buy a roll of wire mesh(also heard it called hardware cloth) with .5 x.5 in holes. (I've found this works best for rattie feet. Unroll and measure four sides of your pen. Cut them and lay them out with some weight on them so they will flatten out. Make sure you cut off any pokey wires. You can buy c clips to fasten the sides together or just use some wire. If you put them loose enough that you can move the panels but not so loose it leaves a gap for escape you should be able to fold it flat for storage. For the lid you cut enough wire to cover the top plus 3 or 4 inches extra on each side. You can cut a square section from each corner, and fold over the extra few inches to make the lid sit better. You may have to link a few sections together depending on the heighth of your roll and size of your pen. I hope that all made sense lol


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

RatMama13 said:


> You can make your own if you have the time. I'm planning on doing this when I get home from college. Go to a hardware store and buy a roll of wire mesh(also heard it called hardware cloth) with .5 x.5 in holes. (I've found this works best for rattie feet. Unroll and measure four sides of your pen. Cut them and lay them out with some weight on them so they will flatten out. Make sure you cut off any pokey wires. You can buy c clips to fasten the sides together or just use some wire. If you put them loose enough that you can move the panels but not so loose it leaves a gap for escape you should be able to fold it flat for storage. For the lid you cut enough wire to cover the top plus 3 or 4 inches extra on each side. You can cut a square section from each corner, and fold over the extra few inches to make the lid sit better. You may have to link a few sections together depending on the heighth of your roll and size of your pen. I hope that all made sense lol


I'm not very good at things like that


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

HoneyRose said:


> I am in the same situation! Am looking for a big play pen for my ratties...hopefully we'll find something!


I don't know why it's so hard to find such playpens for them! Rats always outsmart them LOL


----------

